# RAF transport to Canada WW11



## Druitz (Jul 12, 2019)

Hi from Wales
I’m researching my family tree. My father was deployed to Canada during WW11 he went out I think in 1941 on a ship that was originally called the Ruhrhind but was renamed. I would like to know the name of the ship and ideally have a photo of it. He returned in 1944 on the SS Ile de France I would also like a photo of it and any other information if possible


----------



## canadian (Jan 13, 2015)

Druitz said:


> Hi from Wales
> I’m researching my family tree. My father was deployed to Canada during WW11 he went out I think in 1941 on a ship that was originally called the Ruhrhind but was renamed. I would like to know the name of the ship and ideally have a photo of it. He returned in 1944 on the SS Ile de France I would also like a photo of it and any other information if possible


If you google "New York Social Diary" there is lots of info on the Iie de France and photographs. May I suggest you check the spelling on the Ruhrhind. Regards (C)


----------



## alaric (Feb 27, 2012)

Was it NZSC's SS Ruahine?


----------



## Druitz (Jul 12, 2019)

Druitz said:


> Hi from Wales
> I’m researching my family tree. My father was deployed to Canada during WW11 he went out I think in 1941 on a ship that was originally called the Ruhrhind but was renamed. I would like to know the name of the ship and ideally have a photo of it. He returned in 1944 on the SS Ile de France I would also like a photo of it and any other information if possible





alaric said:


> Was it NZSC's SS
> Ruahine?


I think you could be right it probably is the Ruahine. I will investigate it. Many thanks


----------



## Druitz (Jul 12, 2019)

canadian said:


> Druitz said:
> 
> 
> > Hi from Wales
> ...


Thank you I will check out the New York Social Diary.


----------

